# He-Man: Film-Reboot findet gleich zwei neue Regisseure



## Darkmoon76 (20. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *He-Man: Film-Reboot findet gleich zwei neue Regisseure* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *He-Man: Film-Reboot findet gleich zwei neue Regisseure*


----------



## AlBundyFan (21. April 2018)

also ich fand den film gut - habe ihn mir vor ein paar monaten angesehen, weil er zufällig im TV lief. fühlte mich sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## McDrake (21. April 2018)

Ich find dem Helden sehr sexistisch. Nackter Oberkörper und so. Find ich voll nicht ok.
Wird wieder der Mann als Objekt und micht als Person wahrgenommen.  Echt voll nich ok so


----------



## Krushak85 (21. April 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich find dem Helden sehr sexistisch. Nackter Oberkörper und so. Find ich voll nicht ok.
> Wird wieder der Mann als Objekt und micht als Person wahrgenommen.  Echt voll nich ok so



Umgekehrte Gleichberechtigung


----------



## Tammy25 (21. April 2018)

Halbnackter Mann in Fellhose (zuvor rosa Strumpfhose, die er sich mit Magie auszog xD) *sabber*

Ich war als Kind He-Man Fan, und She-Ra. Nix Barbie, das war für Mädchen xD Ich mochte die alte und die Reboot Serie von 2002, die nicht so gut ankam, sowie den Realfilm mit Dolph Lungren. Egal was andere sagten. Und ich freue mich genau so auf einen neuen Realfilm.


----------

